

Bye Daddy: Search who hasn't fled GoDaddy yet - bpaf
http://byedaddy.org/

======
devmach
I don't like it :

* SOPA isn't mentioned on the page.

* The reason of " hate " isn't clear. Hating someting just because it's hip is nonsense.

* "Top searched domains list" is useless, you have to list the domains that gave promise but doesn't act.

* Again, in a clear text : It's not about GoDaddy, it's about SOPA.

~~~
jinushaun
Actually, it's very much not about SOPA and all about GoDaddy. All this hate
for GD has been simmering underground and has just been waiting to explode.
Even before SOPA people been have been talking about leaving GoDaddy.

------
buster
I still don't get how a few thousand lost domains hurt when godaddy has over
32 million..

Idea: Wouldn't it make sense to build a website that lists SOPA supporters,
how to cancel subscriptions step-by-step (in case of godaddy) or listing
competitors (in case of L'Oreal, etc.)? Something easy enough for the non-
techies. Something that describes in small bulletpoints how evil SOPA/PROTECT-
IP is (and thus the supporting companies).. Most people probably don't care
about godaddy, but i'm sure more people care about L’Oreal, Tiffany&Co,
Pfizer. I'm not american so it's hard to tell how much attention those
companies and SOPA gets in general.. on HN it's all about godaddy and nothing
about the rest, though.

In short, i'm wondering if the resources to build such websites couldn't be
used better (pointing out companies that the general public knows about)..
just saying..

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
"I still don't get how a few thousand lost domains hurt when godaddy has over
32 million."

Probably never hurt them financially. What they may not like is the idea that
leaving GoDaddy is a thing, and not using GoDaddy is a thing.

------
ry0ohki
Wow, so we are making McCarthy style blacklists now? This seems a little too
far.

~~~
jeffreymcmanus
It's only a witch-hunt when the accusations aren't true.

------
OllieJones
Careful, folks, it takes a while to transfer domains. The ones I transferred
are still with Go Daddy. It's probably the same deal for wikipedia and
stackoverflow.

------
37prime
I have one domain still registered under Go Daddy. It was originally
registered through Google Apps, which at that time only offered Go Daddy as
their "partner" Domain Registrar.

Currently Google offer eNom, inc. as the alternative to Go Daddy, which I'm
not too fond of.

I'd like to move this one domain to another registrar without causing troubles
to my Google App service.

~~~
nickcharlton
As long as your DNS settings are correct when it's transferred, you won't have
a problem.

Most registrars and DNS providers also have a checkbox to auto fill out Google
Apps details. I know name.com and PowerDNS do.

------
araneae
I find it amusing that godaddy.com is the second most searched for domain.

------
absconditus
Are there really people on HN who do not know how to use whois?

------
diego
This means nothing. I initiated transfers away from Godaddy a week ago, and
they still haven't gone through. See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3393263>

------
tnajdek
doesn't seem to work. I still have one domain that is not pointing at anything
at the moment but is registered with godaddy (will move it soon!) and byedaddy
says it "doesn't appear registered with GoDaddy"?

~~~
ellie42
I can confirm that. Try for example: stackoverflow.com or github.com

~~~
bpaf
fixed, now it's reliable

~~~
jammus
"The domain "boxsocial.fm" doesn't appear registered with GoDaddy."

Another one to test against as I've not moved it yet.

------
RobertKohr
A better way to fight GoDaddy other than a boycott:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3393177>

~~~
blhack
To the people who don't want to click through an another HN submission, then
again to a google+ status update (c'mon...):

Google bomb them by including a link to namecheap on all of your web pages.

------
jvinet
The archlinux.org transfer is in progress. I'd imagine the domain-transfer
tubes are a bit clogged right now, given the mass exodus from GoDaddy.

------
Arro
But GoDaddy reversed their stance on SOPA. Did the makers of this site miss
that news?

~~~
Karunamon
You're kidding, right? They didn't reverse anything - that "reversal" is PR
chaff at its finest. Their congressional support for SOPA (the only thing that
actually matters) has not been withdrawn.

------
joejohnson
Wikipedia! and XKCD?! That's disappointing...

------
profitbaron
I tested this with a few domains which are registered at GoDaddy and it says
they are not registered at Godaddy.

It looks like this is pulling the GoDaddy DNS (since none of my domains use
the GoDaddy DNS) rather than if the domain is actually registered at GoDaddy
or not.

